# BMW at the 2015 Detroit Auto Show



## pablo645 (Feb 27, 2009)

BMW maybe listening to it's customers after all. The 6 series is now considered the flag ship of the BMW's lineup, sorry 7 series guys, and should have never being offered without the full LED lighting when getting the M package. Now with the LCI upgrade, they have basically integrated the M look with the full LED lights. Well done but previous owners now feel a bit short changed. The back end I feel can do without the chrome strip since all the other trims are now shadow lined, which I do like. Only wish I could swap out my chrome trims. Over all the improvements are OK but not enough for me to trade up.


----------

